# Ear Plug advice



## Mujician

Hi,
I'm trying to ask as many people as possible their advice - I'm pretty sure I need some ear plugs - however I play in so many diverse ensembles and setting, I don't know what I should really be looking for.

Heres what I do:
Teaching (My day job):
One to one
Whole class instrumental lessons

Playing:
Large wind/concert band
Brass Band
Orchestras
Ska band
Folk band


So as you can see, there is lots to take into consideration. I had a look at Decibel levels this morning - 85 is a safe level to listen to for 8 hours. Every increase of 3 dBs makes that time halve. SO:- it is only safe to listen to 88 dBs for 4 hours in one go, 91 for 2 hours 94 for 1 hour etc. Any more than this time frame and it will permanently damage hearing. 

Have anyone of you guys had any experience with ear plugs? What do you think it is best to keep the dB level at in your ears? I'm guessing around 80 would be good - but as a professional muso - Ineed a good quality of sound going in my ears, not a muffled sound - any help/ideas on makes/brands etc?


----------



## ahammel

If you go to an audiologist you can get custom earplugs that are formed to your ear canal. These are expensive, but last pretty much forever and give you the best sound quality. You can also buy different filters for them: you might want a heavier filter for playing with the ska band and a lighter one for teaching, for instance.


----------



## ptr

I have custom fitted plugs just like ahammel recommends, mine where fitted by local audiologist and I'm very satisfied! Prior to having these fitted I used Etymötic ER 20 flanged plugs and they are very "bang-for-the-buck", I used their linear 20db version! 

But I notice that for long time wear, like more than an hour, fitted plugs are very much to prefer. Even my RPT use fitted plugs, he says that he finds that he get less tired since and can tune more pianos per day (and he's an old school guy who do not use electronic aids to tune!)

/ptr


----------

